# post piks of loudest



## PimPinD.com (Apr 29, 2005)

post what u got i wanna se whos is the best looking and the loudest


----------



## PimPinD.com (Apr 29, 2005)

i know that this doesnt have anything to do with the topic i started but does anybody know how to get 14.4volt out of your car.... i have an orion amp its recomended to use 14.4 v on its power


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PimPinD.com_@Aug 15 2006, 05:12 PM~5974286
> *i know that this doesnt have anything to do with the topic i started  but does anybody know how to get 14.4volt out of your car....  i have an orion amp its recomended to use 14.4 v on its power
> *


have a good electrical system.... i have a stock 150alt, upgraded the big 3, and a redtop and my meter stays JUST above 14 (it goes to about 13.8 - 14 when i have headlights on, AC on and thumpin)... i'm upgrading to a 225 alt and a HC1800 because i wanna run the truck, the audio, and the air bag compressors all off of one alt/amp combo...i think if i put them compressors on with what i have, they truck's electric would prolly take a shit in about a month's time...


----------



## PimPinD.com (Apr 29, 2005)

heres the thing i have 98 toyota camry were would i upgrade my alternator at


----------



## JUICEDEXPL (Oct 10, 2004)

Do a search for high output alternators on google and you should be able to find a site that sells them for your car. Another route you can take is to go to your local auto electric shop and see if they can increase the output in your stock one, I will say that this is NOT the preffered method to go about doing this but it will work. It may or may not be able to be done to your car depending on how much space you have inside the casing of your alternator. Good luck.


----------



## BigDaddyHustle (Apr 12, 2006)

www.excessiveamperage.com

or there is a few guys on ebay who sell high output alternators very cheap. most alternators run about a 1$ an amp.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i'm da loudez yo'!!


----------



## BigDaddyHustle (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 15 2006, 07:42 PM~5975341
> *i'm da loudez yo'!!
> 
> 
> ...


lol wtf is that?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigDaddyHustle_@Aug 15 2006, 07:52 PM~5975400
> *lol wtf is that?
> *


datz da loudez sistem on layitlow foo!! :biggrin:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 15 2006, 09:26 PM~5975597
> *datz da loudez sistem on layitlow foo!!  :biggrin:
> *


You stole my pic foo! :twak:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 15 2006, 07:42 PM~5975341
> *i'm da loudez yo'!!
> 
> 
> ...


prolly belongs to a blk guy..... ****** love tweeters :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Aug 16 2006, 11:29 AM~5979352
> *You stole my pic foo!  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bmcustomaudio (Jun 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 15 2006, 07:42 PM~5975341
> *i'm da loudez yo'!!
> 
> 
> ...



damn, a bit much eh


----------



## BigDaddyHustle (Apr 12, 2006)

shit reminds me of my brother in law's regal. he had 8 4 inch pyle 5.25s in the rear deck and probably 30 tweeters around the dash. i clowned his ass till he sold that bucket.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 15 2006, 05:42 PM~5975341
> *i'm da loudez yo'!!
> 
> 
> ...


I bet that shit sounds CRISP!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AFEWGWDMEN63 (Oct 31, 2005)

i know some ppl with the most shit in they cars like 14 speakers and 4 bullet horns in each door with all them speakers and my 2 5 1/4s and 2 6x9 sare louder than theres whats all them speakers and tweeters for anyways so the sound will throw itse;f out of the vehicle?


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

my homies van....the loudest on here... :biggrin:


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AFEWGWDMEN63_@Aug 17 2006, 01:26 PM~5987771
> *i know some ppl with the most shit in they cars like 14 speakers and 4 bullet horns in each door with all them speakers and my 2 5 1/4s and 2 6x9 sare louder than theres whats all them speakers and tweeters for anyways so the sound will throw itse;f out of the vehicle?
> *



More doesnt always equal better  

Thats why I make people my bitches with a single sub year after year, making believers everyday!

Long live the single sub !


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Aug 19 2006, 02:31 PM~6000551
> *More doesnt always equal better
> 
> Thats why I make people my bitches with a single sub year after year, making believers everyday!
> ...


100% agree!


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Aug 19 2006, 11:31 AM~6000551
> *More doesnt always equal better
> 
> Thats why I make people my bitches with a single sub year after year, making believers everyday!
> ...


True, heres a single sub setup doing 146.8 on the spl-190


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

whats with the cardboard?


----------



## PimPinD.com (Apr 29, 2005)

1 sub is doin that much how was that set up and in what car


----------



## PimPinD.com (Apr 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Prolifik (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PimPinD.com_@Aug 19 2006, 02:02 PM~6000897
> *1 sub is doin that much how was that set up and in what car
> *


1 12" RE SX powered by a visonik v900xd did 146.8 dB's on the spl-190 with a earthquake phd2 amp in a 96 dodge neon

did 146.5 dB's on the spl-190 with the visonik v900xd


----------



## PimPinD.com (Apr 29, 2005)

thats serious


----------



## lanman31337 (May 12, 2006)

> *whats with the cardboard?*


Since ****** like tweeters, ******* like to use duct tape and cardboard and rig stuff up  He sealed the box from the trunk, hence less area to pressurize.


----------



## Mistah.Martinez (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## PimPinD.com (Apr 29, 2005)

has anybody ever heard of putting pvc pipes in their boxes some guy down here at a local shop was telling me about that but that was the first time ever


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PimPinD.com_@Aug 22 2006, 11:08 AM~6017717
> *has anybody ever heard of putting pvc pipes in their boxes some guy down here at a local shop was telling me about that but that was the first time ever
> *



It can be used as a round port material if you are too sissy to make a nice slot tuned port.


----------



## rawdogj (May 24, 2006)

http://www.realmofexcursion.com/videos/Orion/h215.4.wmv


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Aug 22 2006, 11:29 AM~6017827
> *
> It can be used as a round port material if you are too sissy to make a nice slot tuned port.
> *


um, no. Its just an added affect to the sides of the box, like the pic I posted above :uh:

he used about 3 of them, and gained 3-4dB's, all depends on the size of the box, weather you will gain, or not.


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lanman31337_@Aug 22 2006, 03:53 AM~6015986
> *Since ****** like tweeters, ******* like to use duct tape and cardboard and rig stuff up   He sealed the box from the trunk, hence less area to pressurize.
> *


yeah, because he used the cardboard because its extra cool :uh:


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rawdogj_@Aug 23 2006, 07:49 PM~6028952
> *http://www.realmofexcursion.com/videos/Orion/h215.4.wmv
> *


that yours?


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by furburger_@Aug 23 2006, 08:46 PM~6029370
> *um, no. Its just an added affect to the sides of the box, like the pic I posted above :uh:
> 
> he used about 3 of them, and gained 3-4dB's, all depends on the size of the box, weather you will gain, or not.
> *



Of course, bu ummm... ya when you think pvc and sub box what is the first thing that comes to mind?

Sissy ports


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Aug 23 2006, 10:54 PM~6029435
> *Of course, bu ummm... ya when you think pvc and sub box what is the first thing that comes to mind?
> 
> Sissy ports
> *


so your saying precision ports and aeroports are sissy ports?

you got your facts wrong... in fact, if you have a slot vent without flared ends and have an aeroport (same port area, same tuning), the aeroport or precision port will yield more gain and less port noise... how about those apples.

slots and tubes will do the same thing, it all depends on your application, if you need 100sqin port area, a tube wont do you any good (thats a pretty wide tube for 100sqin) a 4" x 25" slot vent would come into play...


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Aug 24 2006, 07:53 AM~6031937
> *so your saying precision ports and aeroports are sissy ports?
> 
> you got your facts wrong... in fact, if you have a slot vent without flared ends and have an aeroport (same port area, same tuning), the aeroport or precision port will yield more gain and less port noise... how about those apples.
> ...



I am saying your run of the mill sissy pvc port is not the best answer. I am not retarted, I understand that a aeroport used by many when competing.

I am a slot port fan for life 

You are not schooling me or shedding new light, you are stating well known fact. And that makes you extra smart?

I could explain the State-Specific Kohn-Sham Density Functional Theory to you, would that me look smarter?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

*scratches ass*

meh


----------



## ALOW1 (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Aug 24 2006, 08:20 AM~6032137
> *I am saying your run of the mill sissy pvc port is not the best answer. I am not retarted, I understand tat a aeroport is and tha tmany use them when competing.
> 
> I am a slot port fan for life
> ...


I think theres other things you could do to make yourself look smarter


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Aug 24 2006, 10:20 AM~6032137
> *I am saying your run of the mill sissy pvc port is not the best answer. I am not retarted, I understand tat a aeroport is and tha tmany use them when competing.
> 
> I am a slot port fan for life
> ...



calm down picture man... try wearing boxers instead of thongs...

you gotta remember its guys on here that dont know what me and you know, and all they're gonna do is regurgitate what a rep. person said (like the both of us)... you didnt break it down, you basically said tubes = no, slot = yes... i just cleared it up...

so relax, and no your not smarter, i can put that in google and explain it just as well as you could 

i mean, i have a senior standing majoring in computer science with a 3.4 GPA and a strong hold on C++, and im comfortable in SQL, java, javascript, html, xhtml, php, true basic, q basic, visual basic, UML, C, and at the time picking up directx9 and vb.net but does that make me smarter? no, cuz it has shit to do with car audio


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

its a port flare, just an add on to the box really, its an SPL enclosure


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Aug 24 2006, 04:56 PM~6035841
> *calm down picture man... try wearing boxers instead of thongs...
> 
> you gotta remember its guys on here that dont know what me and you know, and all they're gonna do is regurgitate what a rep. person said (like the both of us)... you didnt break it down, you basically said tubes = no, slot = yes... i just cleared it up...
> ...



Now we are seeing eye to eye. And actually I am almost heading the same field as you! Granted people will just repeat what reps say, and I am a firm believer that car audio knowledge comes from experience, not reading books or talking to reps


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

TRU!


----------

